# Jelly Wine



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

I put this batch together (in primary) sometime around July 4th, and transferred to secondary about a month later.

Just pulled a gallon a week ago, and it turned out pretty good. Strong


----------



## Mccarjon (Nov 12, 2012)

Impressive amount of carboys you have! What's the recipe for Jelly Wine?


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

I managed to free up some time last weekend and got some bottles filled. There is still about 40 gallons left to bottle from this original batch. 



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Mccarjon said:


> .........What's the recipe for Jelly Wine?


Yes, what is the recipe??


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

I would just advise anyone to look at a couple different recipes on the internet, and develop a recipe but most jelly wines are a combination of the jelly at 3lbs/gallon, some form of sugar at 2 lbs/gallon, acid blend, pectic enzyme, yeast nutrient, campden tablets, water, and the yeast 24 hours later.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

I didn't really make this but I flavored it with fresh Chanterelles. Let it set for about 2 weeks and strained it into this temporary bottle. 





Then instead of olives or onions in the Martinis to be made, I'll use these Sweet Pickled Chanterelles. Tuesday will be the test day.


----------



## uofmball1 (Oct 31, 2005)

I like the idea of adding one of those to a martini! What is the process you do for that and do you know if you could do it with morels?


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

These are not canned so they have to be eaten in a month or so. I would think it would work for Morels, or any Mushroom for that matter.


The Sweet Pickle Brine&#8230;&#8230;..1 cup Vinegar, 3 cups water, 2 ( yes 2 ) cups Sugar, 1 & 1/2 Tablespoons Sea Salt, 2 or more Tablespoons Pickling Spices, 1/4 to 1/2 Teaspoon Alum. Heat to a boil, add the Chanterelles and turn heat off. Let it all cool and spoon Chanterelles loosely into jars and add the Brine. I refrigerate them for up to a couple of months&#8230;..if they last that long. ( the next batch I may add cinnamon or nutmeg, or both. The Vodka's easy , just add chanterelles to a jar of GOOD Vodka, not some cheap stuff. Let it set for a few weeks . Then strain and bottle up with your own label !


----------



## uofmball1 (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you! I wasnt sure about the morels because I have always read that they need to be cooked and wasnt sure if the pickling process would make them safe to eat. I dont know if I could get my self to flavor good vodka but I will certainly try the mushrooms. Thanks again.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Actually, the Mushrooms will cook during the cool off time. I've never had a problem. Or it wouldn't hurt to cook them a minuter or two. Then turn them off to cool.


----------

